# Buck Bananabread



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, I don't eat bananabread.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> No, I don't eat bananabread.


But it's sooo good when moist 



LOL Buck banabread... Cowchick I love that! hahaha!


I never saw the documentary and have been itching to go to *a* clinic (preferably a Craig Cameron clinic) so you'll have to tell me how that goes!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> No, I don't eat bananabread.


LOL....I don't either unless it's smothered with hot butter....


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I would love to go to one of BananaBread's clinics, but they are rarely near where I am and they are pretty pricey. BUT! I am going to watch one this summer.

I don't know if that helped you at all or really what the point of this post was.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> LOL Buck banabread... Cowchick I love that! hahaha!
> 
> 
> I never saw the documentary and have been itching to go to *a* clinic (preferably a Craig Cameron clinic) so you'll have to tell me how that goes!


Craig Cameron's place is about a 2 hour drive from here! 

But if you get to see the documentry watch it, I enjoyed even with all my razzing...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to see one of his clinics! Maybe he isn't good at roping but he might teach you a few things about training! I would love to see really anybody's clinic, because I might learn something or they may word something and better my inderstanding something. Maybe I am just obsessed with information and anything horsey LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> I would love to go to one of BananaBread's clinics, but they are rarely near where I am and they are pretty pricey. BUT! I am going to watch one this summer.
> 
> I don't know if that helped you at all or really what the point of this post was.


Lol, I am not sure either, but I was curious about the people who went or haven't if there was someone else they would rather spend the hard earned money on...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I would love to see one of his clinics! Maybe he isn't good at roping but he might teach you a few things about training! I would love to see really anybody's clinic, because I might learn something or they may word something and better my inderstanding something. Maybe I am just obsessed with information and anything horsey LOL


Good point! Take it where you can get it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Craig Cameron's place is about a 2 hour drive from here!
> 
> But if you get to see the documentry watch it, I enjoyed even with all my razzing...


Oh I will!!!

One day I'll get Sky to some of these clinics.. it'd be lots of fun!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hes gonna be in the area in sept and im gonna go ! does is cost to audit ? i emailed the farm its at and riding positions are already full ! so im on the wait list...

i really like buck brannaman ! i would also like to go to a CA clinic at some point.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> hes gonna be in the area in sept and im gonna go ! does is cost to audit ? i emailed the farm its at and riding positions are already full ! so im on the wait list...
> 
> i really like buck brannaman ! i would also like to go to a CA clinic at some point.


I think it is about $25 a day to watch. But still get on the list for that because if there is limited seating it fills fast.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought the video was "ok" but if you haven't taken the chance yet PLEASE read his book. Totally worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i might when it gets closer to the date. i just looked on the website and you can only pre register if you are going all 4 days, which because of work at this time i cant commit to =[ it still says there are 300 out of 400 spots available though !


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> I thought the video was "ok" but if you haven't taken the chance yet PLEASE read his book. Totally worth it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Book? I didn't know there was a book....do tell


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Please tell us how it goes! I really enjoyed the film, and book. I would like to know someone's opinion who has actually worked with him. I also found it interesting that his brother, Smokie, is also a horse trainer... the documentary made it seem like he had nothing to do with them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

RoosHuman said:


> Please tell us how it goes! I really enjoyed the film, and book. I would like to know someone's opinion who has actually worked with him. I also found it interesting that his brother, Smokie, is also a horse trainer... the documentary made it seem like he had nothing to do with them.


I will note again I am going purely as a spectator but this will be the only time he will be in Texas this year and this clinic filled up the day it was announced. I never read the book, but when watching the movie I wondered about the brother Smokey.....so where is he? And what is his "line", sort of speak?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

it really didnt say much about his brother in the movie, but im sure they couldnt fit everything they could have put in. i heard his brother trains in wisconsin...


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

here's smokie brannaman's site! Horseman Services, Smokie Brannaman


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, he can do all sorts of fancy stuff. He doesn't because he's not a show off. He knows some consider him a celeb. Doesn't need to win. Would rather someone else get the attention and glory. A real low key guy who can get the job done without a lot of fanfare.

If you need help with a horse, or want to try something different, IMO, he'll do what he can to help.

He's a neighbor and he and his family seem to be good folks.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm....Buck smothered in hot butter......<slaps myself back to reality>

I've been to BB clinics and he is really worth going to any trouble to see. And, Cowchick, he could really show you some fancy ropework.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I plan to go watch him at Hoosier Horse Fair in April. Curious to see what it will be like since it's a big venue and short sessions.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....Buck smothered in hot butter......<slaps myself back to reality>
> 
> I've been to BB clinics and he is really worth going to any trouble to see. And, Cowchick, he could really show you some fancy ropework.


 
Is this legal?


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going the last weekend in April here in Northern Calif. where I live, he will be about an hour north in Red Bluff for a four day clinic. I am going as an auditor and am really looking forward to it. I have been to a CA clinic and LOVED it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....Buck smothered in hot butter......<slaps myself back to reality>
> 
> I've been to BB clinics and he is really worth going to any trouble to see. And, Cowchick, he could really show you some fancy ropework.



Ohhhh yeahhhh...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Is this legal?


In some states it may be illegal.....:twisted:...


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....Buck smothered in hot butter......<slaps myself back to reality>
> 
> I've been to BB clinics and he is really worth going to any trouble to see. And, Cowchick, he could really show you some fancy ropework.


I want to like this so many more times than allowed.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish I could afford to go to a clinic. I'm having withdrawels. lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd love to go to one of his clinics! Even just to watch. If he ever came up this far north, I'd be counting all my pennies to get into one of his clinics lol!


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*Banabread???*

What do did you expect with a name like Bananabread. I mean, even his initials are BB.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been to two of them and really thought that they were both worth the drive. Though all indications are that this year the crowds are ridiculous because of the movie. Both times I went, there were a lot more riders than there were auditors. 

One of my favorite parts of going was when he would talk about things that Tom Dorrance and Ray Hunt could do that I never considered were possible to do with horses. Really gave me a lot to think about and have definitely caused me to get better.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

For those of you talking about Smokie....

If you buy the DVD, there is a section in the bonus features about him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife and I are going to watch a clinic in Oct here in NC. We may even take our daughter. She will be a Year and a half. If she is being ****y we just put her in a chair looking outside at the horses and everything is good so sitting and watching them ride may be good. Get her started early so she can be the next BIG thing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ LOL, there ya go!

I ended up not going, my husband came home early that morning and we had to take the Peterbilt into the shop.

Let us know what you think


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd much rather listen to anything BB says, than hear some of the other "big name" clinicians running their mouths like some kind of deranged horsey televangelists. They talk a lot, but they don't say much.:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I spent a week at a ranch in Montana that uses Buck's method of horsemanship. The owner of the ranch is very good friends with Buck. Before our trip out there, we had never heard of BB.

We learned so much that week and have been able to transfer so much to our riding back home.

I would love to go to one of his clinics....

By the way...the ranch is McGinnis Meadows in Libby, MT. It was featured in the documentary, Buck, and I totally recommend it. It was an experience I will never forget.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I just read an interview with him in my Arabian Horse World magazine.. He seems so down to earth and if he has a huge ego from being such an amazing horseman, he really doesn't come off that way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's cool corgi! Sounds like you guys got a lot from it.

mystycat, he doesn't seem to have an ego I agree, I like that, especially after watching PP stroll around at the NCHA Futurity last year like Banty rooster *eye roll*


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The book:
The Faraway Horses:Amazon:Books
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL....I don't either unless it's smothered with hot butter....


Rum, not butter :lol:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

mildot said:


> Rum, not butter :lol:



haha what about both ? Hot rum butter? :lol:


----------



## Rellor (Mar 11, 2012)

Peperoni? Bananabread? What's with all the name calling around here?


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Rellor said:


> Peperoni? Bananabread? What's with all the name calling around here?


Heck if I know ... but every time I see this thread I want dessert.


----------



## EquineNetworkUSA (May 23, 2012)

*Great article about a Buck Brannaman*

For those unable to attend a Buck Brannaman clinic. Our assistant editor just attended the one at Red Bluff, CA. You can get a really good idea of what they are all about by reading the article published today on Equine Network USA, http://equinenetworkusa.com


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Until I watched the documentary, I didn't realize how nightmarish his childhood was (and the filmmakers may have understated how mean his father was; apparently for years after they were removed from Ace Brannaman's custody, he would send them birthday cards in which he threatened to kill them with a long-range rifle).

I remember reading a post on one of the threads about trainers in which somebody said they thought Buck was odd, or weird, or some such ... heck, considering how he was raised for the first dozen or so years of his life it's a wonder he came out of it at all.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> Until I watched the documentary, I didn't realize how nightmarish his childhood was (and the filmmakers may have understated how mean his father was; apparently for years after they were removed from Ace Brannaman's custody, he would send them birthday cards in which he threatened to kill them with a long-range rifle).
> 
> I remember reading a post on one of the threads about trainers in which somebody said they thought Buck was odd, or weird, or some such ... heck, considering how he was raised for the first dozen or so years of his life it's a wonder he came out of it at all.


There was an "extra" on the _BUCK_ DVD where he talked about a steer he owned when he was a kid; trained it so that he could ride it, treated it like a pet. Buck's dad called him out of the house one day, took him into the barn, and made him stand and watch while he killed the animal.

Now, I'm not a "softie" about animals - I _know_ that most livestock don't die of old age, warm and snug on a bed of clean, warm hay. They are bred and raised to be used for human consumption. But, at least from the way it was said on the DVD, Buck's father did what he did to cause his child emotional pain.

That's just messed up.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I LOVE BB. I can relate to him and he keeps it simple. I would consider his personality similar to mine, except he is much more funny. I could listen to him and watch him all day really. I hope to go to one of his clinics next year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> There was an "extra" on the _BUCK_ DVD where he talked about a steer he owned when he was a kid; trained it so that he could ride it, treated it like a pet. Buck's dad called him out of the house one day, took him into the barn, and made him stand and watch while he killed the animal.
> 
> Now, I'm not a "softie" about animals - I _know_ that most livestock don't die of old age, warm and snug on a bed of clean, warm hay. They are bred and raised to be used for human consumption. But, at least from the way it was said on the DVD, Buck's father did what he did to cause his child emotional pain.
> 
> That's just messed up.


Oh I had something similar happen. My family is half Spanish, half American. My mom's side is Spanish and we used to go to Spain every other year. My family raised chickens, rabbits, and lamb. Well me being a huge animal lover I befriended and loved every single one. And one day I watched all of them slaughtered. The chickens were beheaded, the rabbits skinned alive, and the lamb was the worst of all. Completely dismembered while still alive. 

It was very disturbing and shook me to my core. I think that's why I have a tendency to be very empathic towards animals especially. But that's typical Spanish customs. I grew up with it, eat, it, etc. 

:/ Poor Buck.. to raise, train, and love something and have someone kill it in front of you is moral-shaking. It destroys you to little pieces. 

He's an amazing man, must say.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> And one day I watched all of them slaughtered. The chickens were beheaded, the rabbits skinned alive, and the lamb was the worst of all. Completely dismembered while still alive.


..Maybe I shouldn't have such a dim view of my Dad's joke one year when I was small, serving roast rabbit on Easter Sunday then!:?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh I had something similar happen. My family is half Spanish, half American. My mom's side is Spanish and we used to go to Spain every other year. My family raised chickens, rabbits, and lamb. Well me being a huge animal lover I befriended and loved every single one. And one day I watched all of them slaughtered. The chickens were beheaded, the rabbits skinned alive, and the lamb was the worst of all. Completely dismembered while still alive.
> 
> It was very disturbing and shook me to my core. I think that's why I have a tendency to be very empathic towards animals especially. But that's typical Spanish customs. I grew up with it, eat, it, etc.
> 
> ...


 
why are the rabbits skinned ALIVE? And the lamb dismembered, ALIVE?
Why not kill it first? Is there some reason for that?



ETA: the Bananabread man has a clinic in my area. I will audit the first day, this coming Friday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

loosie said:


> ..Maybe I shouldn't have such a dim view of my Dad's joke one year when I was small, serving roast rabbit on Easter Sunday then!:?


:-| Yeah. I did find out (I used to have two rabbits when I was little) that my rabbits were sold to an English family that ate them instead of giving them a proper forever home as promised. Still is sad to think about.. but it happens!



tinyliny said:


> why are the rabbits skinned ALIVE? And the lamb dismembered, ALIVE?
> Why not kill it first? Is there some reason for that?
> 
> ETA: the Bananabread man has a clinic in my area. I will audit the first day, this coming Friday.


For the lamb, it's because they eat the intestines (blood sausage) so they need it to be fresh :/ 

As for the rabbits, I don't think there's really a choice in the matter :/ They don't really have humane ways to kill rabbits in the small little town where they live so they do what they can to eat and take what they can to sell. It hasn't really changed in the past near 20 years according to my mom.

Have fun at the clinic!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait, how does that mean that the lamb must be dismembered while still alive? I mean cut off it's limbs while it is bleating in agony? Hm? And a rabbit can be humanely killed by whacking its' head against a concrete wall. Seen it done.

As for cruelty to animals, I remember in Mexico, they eat iguannas, And they take their forlegs and basically dislocate the shoulders , while the animal is alive, and tie them around behind the body, and hang the animals by ropes waiting for the buyer to come and take the trussed up animal, alive, home to cook. I think even lizards feel pain.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoops got off topic, lol sorry guys!



tinyliny said:


> Wait, how does that mean that the lamb must be dismembered while still alive? I mean cut off it's limbs while it is bleating in agony? Hm? And a rabbit can be humanely killed by whacking its' head against a concrete wall. Seen it done.
> 
> As for cruelty to animals, I remember in Mexico, they eat iguannas, And they take their forlegs and basically dislocate the shoulders , while the animal is alive, and tie them around behind the body, and hang the animals by ropes waiting for the buyer to come and take the trussed up animal, alive, home to cook. I think even lizards feel pain.


More cut it open while it's bleating in agony and my mom refused to explain it to me (I think I was like 5??) The sausage is Morcilla, typically made with pig blood but lamb blood is easier to get in Spain (in our town.)

I'll PM you tonight once I ask my mom about it (now that I'm older haha) 

I think you're right on the lizards. And I think for the rabbits, my abuelo (he died before I met him) used to break their necks but without *him they usually just chop their heads off and go to work *shrug*

I don't watch.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Whoops got off topic, lol sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm about to barf up my dinner.
When I was younger I wanted to travel, see the world & experience other cultures. Then I grew up, found out a lot of stuff & decided to stay home.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry natisha 

Yeah traveling is fun but behind the scenes is not!

Let us know how your auditing clinic goes, tinyliny. I'm ever so curious!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

natisha said:


> I think I'm about to barf up my dinner.
> When I was younger I wanted to travel, see the world & experience other cultures. Then I grew up, found out a lot of stuff & decided to stay home.


I think it's like this topic of bananabread - there are heaps of different horsemen & IMO the more you see & learn from the better, but that's not to say you accept & agree with everything you see:wink:


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

not a huge fan of any of the current guys. but they all bring something to the table.. going to go see CA's Walkabout tour this fall.. more of a weekend getaway for the wife and I to see a show, and hopefully pick up a few tips or techniques but I just like being around horse people, not the Koolaid drinkers but real horse people...


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

The Horseman I enjoy all seem to have Tom Dorrance and Ray Hunt as their mentors. There is a difference between horse trainers, horse owners and horsemen/horsewomen.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

longshot said:


> not a huge fan of any of the current guys. but they all bring something to the table.. going to go see CA's Walkabout tour this fall.. more of a weekend getaway for the wife and I to see a show, and hopefully pick up a few tips or techniques but I just like being around horse people, not the Koolaid drinkers but real horse people...


Well you will see Kool-Aid drinkers at CA, as you will at any clinicians show.
Not defending BB in the least but I would rather see him than the others...that's if you can afford it or get in! LOL!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Saw "Buck" for the first time about a week ago (did not even know of the man prior to happening upon the documentary, as he isn't "EVERYWHERE", like CA and PP, etc...) and I was SO moved...just...I don't know. More by him personally...in some ways because he is a literal CARBON COPY of my husband, behaviorally/morally/all of it... his quiet, easy, very thoughtful ways, his wisdom, his lack of pretention, etc...A REAL MAN, without any obnoxious machismo!

I feel this sort of man is extremely rare and unfortunately, tend to be bred out of a life of some sort of childhood abuse, sadly, followed by becoming extremely self-sufficient and LEARNING that being a man, and being "tough" has NADA to do with the unnecessary acts of being cruel, hurtful or aggressive. 

Yes, he (Buck) I would IMAGINE no doubt COULD BE aggressive if need be--with a horse or in some other situation REQUIRING SUCH as a final resort--as can my husband...but something about growing up with a father like that (both my husband and I had horrid, evil, disgustingly cruel fathers who each seemed to be this way for sport) teaches you to do things SO MUCH BETTER through _compassion and being assertive, NOT aggressive_; probably because you never forget that fear they put into you and make absolutely sure you never allow yourself to induce that sort of fear in anything...

Anyhow, off topic...I found myself completely TAKEN with Buck. I ran to the bookstore to buy his "Believe" book, but they didn't have it, so am ordering it from Amazon this week...I'll let ya know how it was as soon as it arrives (am sure I will devour it in one weekend!) and BEGGED my non-TV watching hubby to watch the documentary the next time it was on SHOe (the following Sunday) and he said, after watching (he sees bits and pieces of the CA and PP shows I have running on RFD-TV whenever they are on), "Finally...someone I can relate to...a man who isn't so busy loving himself up for the camera that he actually has time to spend training some horses!" 

He also agreed that we could definitely go and audit his clinic in September (I believe, the 4th??) in NM about 4 hours from us for my birthday and make a looong weekend out of it, (since we JUST MISSED his clinic held an HOUR from my HOUSE about a month ago, JUST before I learned of his existance--Argghhh!)

Sorry to ramble on (though y'all are no DOUBT utterly used to this from ME by now...I'm working on it!) but I just have a TON to say about him...I feel that he is gimmick free--that said, he admits to the things which ARE gimmicky and he got from his mentor, however, he doesn't act as though a certain concept regarding how to handle a problem horse came to *him alone* in a message from the divine, as some others do! Don't misunderstand, I do believe all the trainers have SOMETHING to teach, thus, I watch and read all their stuff...I guess I just have a tremendous respect _for this man_ AS WELL as for his training skills. 

I believe, as well, that some people just naturally "mesh" well with all animals. Buck is very obviously one of these people, (my husband is this way, as well--I am unfortunately too Type A and anxious for MOST animals to mesh with me immediately, but they tend to in time when they realize I am never going to hurt them, but absolutely DO mean business and am assertive, thusly).

Okay, am done rambling now! I just had SO much to share about my recently acquired "infatuation" for this man as a fellow human being and for all he has to teach...just amazing. BB is clearly an incredible father and husband, too, at least according to the documentary and that which others have had to say about him_*...he really came through life WELL...thank God, as the world needs as many people like Buck as it can get, IMO!*_


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

In my opinion Buck Brannaman is one of the most legitimate horseman on the "clinician" circuit ( Buster McClaury, Greg Eliel, Peter Campbell, Martin Black,Bryan Neubert, Joe Wolter are right there too). After watching the Buck documentary, that was filmed and produced from only a few years ago, and comparing his clinics from that to the "Colt Breaking" and "From the Ground Up" DvDs that was filmed over 20 years ago, there has been no change in the way he presents his clinics or in his personal demeanor. Buck is out for one one thing and that's the horse. He is doing a tremendous job carry on the message that was left with the passing of Tom Dorrance and Ray Hunt. Buck tells it like it is. What I like most about Buck is even after having a movie character based on his life, a number of news interviews and stories about him, and world wide recognition as a horseman, his clinics are still, small gatherings in a round pen on a ranch, farm or fairgrounds. If you want to advance your horsemanship skills, go to a Brannaman clinic. If you want "rock concert" pyrotechnics and drooling over a celebrity , save that for the Parelli and Anderson "shows". Oh and if you can't get to a clinic, I would HIGHLY recommend the "From The Ground Up" DVD set. It's a 2 disc set covering the first day of one of his colt starting clinics in the early 90's . His 3 Dvd Ranch Roping set is also worth checking out.


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, and a side note. His brother Smokie is a retired Coast Guard veteran.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

trampis67 said:


> Oh, and a side note. His brother Smokie is a retired Coast Guard veteran.


 
And a horseman as well Horseman Services, Smokie Brannaman


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't like the "tell-all" in his biographical renditions. From what I've heard he can be quite rude to people in his clinics, thinking they aren't paying attention. If it happens more than once, then he needs to rethink his teaching skills.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Buck*



Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....Buck smothered in hot butter......<slaps myself back to reality>
> 
> I've been to BB clinics and he is really worth going to any trouble to see. And, Cowchick, he could really show you some fancy ropework.


 It sounds good so it must be legal
I'd love to see him in fact I'm so bored right now I'd pretty much go to see anyone
Its rained so much here today I think I'll need a snorkel to ride in the menage so struggling to get enthusiastic about that


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I talked to a gal last night on the telephone who is thinking of buying a saddle I have for sale. She lives out in California and has Spanish Barb horses and we got to talking training, she is also into classical vaquero style horsemanship, of course given the breed of horse. 

She had been wanting to go to A BB clinic but naturally with the recent explosion of populaity after the documentary had not been able to. However she said she was attending this....

Vaquero Heritage Days - Home

Which made me very jealous. I would love to go see Bruce Sandifer and Richard Caldwell and the artisan show/sale!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Looks good*



COWCHICK77 said:


> I talked to a gal last night on the telephone who is thinking of buying a saddle I have for sale. She lives out in California and has Spanish Barb horses and we got to talking training, she is also into classical vaquero style horsemanship, of course given the breed of horse.
> 
> She had been wanting to go to A BB clinic but naturally with the recent explosion of populaity after the documentary had not been able to. However she said she was attending this....
> 
> ...


 I have looked at some of the Vaquero stuff on Youtube and found it really interesting
I'd love to go. Why is this country so damned big


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I talked to a gal last night on the telephone who is thinking of buying a saddle I have for sale. She lives out in California and has Spanish Barb horses and we got to talking training, she is also into classical vaquero style horsemanship, of course given the breed of horse.
> 
> She had been wanting to go to A BB clinic but naturally with the recent explosion of populaity after the documentary had not been able to. However she said she was attending this....
> 
> ...


O sh*t, that's just down the road from me. I'm there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I have looked at some of the Vaquero stuff on Youtube and found it really interesting
> I'd love to go. Why is this country so damned big


I know! And you are the completely opposite end of the country! LOL



Ian McDonald said:


> O sh*t, that's just down the road from me. I'm there.


Ian, you better go and report back to us!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have reached the conclusion that I am the wrong end of this country for anything and to just make it worse we have hot humid or hot very dry summers and freezing cold 4ft of snow that never goes away winters


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I didn't like the "tell-all" in his biographical renditions. From what I've heard he can be quite rude to people in his clinics, thinking they aren't paying attention. If it happens more than once, then he needs to rethink his teaching skills.


Hmm, what got me is it sounded like he was explaining proudly that that Horsewhisperer film was based on his approach. I know it's Holliwood & all, but the 'horsemanship' in that silly film made me shudder, which has given me cause to wonder. I don't know anything of Buck aside from the doco though.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ian McDonald said:


> O sh*t, that's just down the road from me. I'm there.


Me too...two hours away.....I think I may go!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

is his last name really bananabread? sorry, saw the title of the post, know who you are talking about, but never paid close attention to his last name...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

TimWhit91 said:


> is his last name really bananabread? sorry, saw the title of the post, know who you are talking about, but never paid close attention to his last name...


No it's Brannaman

Buck Brannaman Home


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

TimWhit91 said:


> is his last name really bananabread? sorry, saw the title of the post, know who you are talking about, but never paid close attention to his last name...


No its not, its a joke. 

BB ropes in the Californios, people come from all over to watch that don't know a whole lot about ranch roping and when BB would make a mediocre shot, everyone would cheer and clap. But some real handy kid that no one knew would make a spectacular shot, then it was like "crickets"...nothing. So some folks that knew started calling him Banannabread to poke fun.

Don't get me wrong I like BB, and that guy has forgotten more in the last hour than I will probably ever learn, but there are way handier guys with a rope out there. (But that isn't his claim to fame anyhow, so it really doesn't matter)


----------



## bit (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to his clinic last year and yes, learned tons. Going again this year, and reallly looking forward to it. Regarding the man, he does not seek applause. He's a bit shy, and very commited to helping horses. If you listen and try, you'll walk away with more than your brain can hold. If you don't, he won't either. I like Brent Graef a whole lot, too. He's probably my favorite. I have to save up for a long time to go to one of Buck's clinics. He's worth every penny.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

bit said:


> Regarding the man, he does not seek applause. He's a bit shy, and very commited to helping horses. If you listen and try, you'll walk away with more than your brain can hold. If you don't, he won't either. He's worth every penny.


Sorry to cut up your quote, but wanted to reemphasize these parts of your post.

Exactly the way I imagine him behaving, running his clinics, & their relative worth. 
I COMPLETELY AGREE, after reading some of his stuff and seeing the documentary, as well as hearing others' opinions of him.... my guess is everything you wrote above is true...you get out of his clinics just what you put in...much like life--IMO, that's exactly how it should be!! Amen. The man is no dummy and no fake/glitz & Glam. I really respect him...(as if that wasn't evident from my earlier posts)! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't care for "poking fun " of someones name its so elementray school

I guess as someone who was Picked on for the way her last name sounded I think it is childish and un called for. I hope none of you ever went through this. for those of you who do "poke fun" it is anything but for the person being Poked!


----------



## bit (Apr 11, 2009)

Now now, I can't imagine Buck caring one whit about this thread. I do understand about keeping things civil. That words can hurt.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

He may not care but Like I said those who had their names made fun of Do.. And Words do do Harm.


----------



## bit (Apr 11, 2009)

He is just putting out a 7 dvd set of his clniics. It's an affordable way to bring the clinic home. Leaving next week and already having nightmares that my horse's foot "froze up" and most of her foot was missing. Even got a vet bill in my dream. Bucking anxiety!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*name calling*



bit said:


> Now now, I can't imagine Buck caring one whit about this thread. I do understand about keeping things civil. That words can hurt.


 There is an old UK saying 
Sticks and stones may break my bones but names can never hurt me

Quite true if you think about it. Sometimes in life you have to be tough even if its just a convincing facade its usually enough to deter the bullies!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had both my first and last name made fun of in school and it was worse than being called Bananabread.

I got over it.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

From what VERY LITTLE I've seen of the sort of personality Buck has, perhaps based at least in part upon the childhood abuses he suffered (very similar to what my DH and I each suffered in our respective "homes" growing up), I HIGHLY DOUBT that a cute play on his last name, clearly followed by a thread singing his praises as a human being and a horseman would (if he were to ever--however unlikely this may be-- come across this thread)do ANYTHING but cause him to flash a quick smile re: the name-play and feel some pride that his messages have reached other horsepersons with such intensity. 

We who have been literally through hell and back and have had to work VERY HARD to rebuild the larger pieces of our psyche and hearts which were stolen from us by the very folks we were supposed to be loved by--RARELY sweat the small stuff TOO MUCH... (speaking for myself/DH ONLY!)... Others no doubt do have varying opinions. :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Fine to those of you who have gotten over it I am very happy for you. And as for me it really don't bother me none. But I still do not go around making fun of someones name. I think it pretty childish. I have my opinion and you all yours. More power to ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Critter,

I PROMISE to drop the subject after this. I simply wanted to reiterate that I HONESTLY DO NOT feel anyone was "making fun" of Buck Branneman's last name. I think someone used an unusual name as a means to create a cute, catchy play-on-words is the ABSOLUTE extent of it! IMO NO ONE intended ANY HARM.

Best to you!!! ;0)


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

Try going up with a name like Trampis. I was 14 before I could spell my own name correctly.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Critter sitter said:


> I don't care for "poking fun " of someones name its so elementray school
> 
> I guess as someone who was Picked on for the way her last name sounded I think it is childish and un called for. I hope none of you ever went through this. for those of you who do "poke fun" it is anything but for the person being Poked!


Oh who's elementary school here? Really? I've had a whole lot worse done to me, than my last name being changed.

I really don't see any harm being done here.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Having spoke with Buck Brannaman on a few occasions, I know a thread like this would only bring that trademark grin to his face. If Anything he would dish it back... He is a standup guy, incredible horseman, and he can flat out rope.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Toymanator said:


> Having spoke with Buck Brannaman on a few occasions, I know a thread like this would only bring that trademark grin to his face. If Anything he would dish it back... He is a standup guy, incredible horseman, and he can flat out rope.


I would give a kidney to learn from him.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Myhorsesonador,

SO AGREED! I actually would trade just about any OTHER KNOWLEDGE I currently have, simply to understand horses to the degree he does, and simultaneously to retain the gift he has for working with horses; for SPEAKING to horses AND LISTENING JUST AS VEHEMENTLY! Ahhh. To have such would outweigh it's worth in gold. 

I say that because a human such as he with said abilities can and does ALSO TEND TO THRIVE in his or her personal life. This is because the gifts inherent to "knowing"--truly--horses ALSO make a person quite effective with other human beings.

He is someone very special. 

He learned from the best, had the foresight to utilize that learning to help horses and other humans, and the morality to share it with others without trying to make himself a "bazillionaire" in the process, if you get my "drift". 

Yes to learn, truly learn from the man would be a gift from G-d unlike many others!!:wink:


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Saw in my new issue of American Cowboy that the folks who made the _Buck_ documentary have taken the unreleased footage from the 7 (!!!) Brannaman clinics they shot, packaged it up and selling it in 3 DVD sets, totaling 7 discs.

7 Clinics with Buck Brannaman | Cedar Creek Productions, LLC


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Abuse is unfortunately a generational thing. When you think about it, doesn't it make you wonder how Buck's father was treated as a child that he turned out the way he did. The strong ones break the cycle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Abuse*



Saddlebag said:


> Abuse is unfortunately a generational thing. When you think about it, doesn't it make you wonder how Buck's father was treated as a child that he turned out the way he did. The strong ones break the cycle.


 Its the fact that people can break the cycle that makes me have no patience with anyone who uses the excuse that they were abused as a reason for them to bully and abuse
When you look at how caring & kind he is to his horses you have to wonder about the 'certain trainers' who are banging on about the cruelty of using bits - Buck uses bits on his horses and its hard to imagine that he would do that if he thought he was inflicting so much pain on them


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Saddlebag,

I disagree strongly with the passive excusing of continued abuse in families in this day and age--under the heading of "unbroken cycle of abuse"...information about such ABOUNDS TODAY, and no more are family members sheltered from the "cycle of abuse" philosophy. 

Breaking the cycle is NOT DIFFICULT -- thus, I am of the OPINION that those who do NOT "break the cycle" are, on SOME LEVEL, not breaking it because they are, due to sociopath tendencies or other psychological illness, somehow enjoying being an abuser. 

I am in the psych field professionally, and thus am inundated with philosophical reasonings behind those who continue the abuse generationally. To me, KNOWING THE UNBEARABLE PAIN, both emotional and physical, associated with being a victim/"survivor" of childhood abuse at the hand of my father, I cannot FATHOM INFLICTING SUCH PAIN...ANY PAIN...UPON ANOTHER. PERIOD.

Thus, the abuser has to be enjoying it, on some level, in order to do what was done to him or her to others. 

My husband and I were both abused terribly, ritualistically, from age one or two until each of us left our homes...I left at 16, he at 17. He has two children and I have no Bio kids, but have raised his boys since they were about 3 & 5...

My husband has never struck or even verbally lashed out at either boy in anger. I have feelings of EXTREME ILLNESS to the point of physical nausea at the idea of me ever seeing either of my step-sons as "sexual beings", even though Iowa's SEEN AS SUCH BY MY INCESTUOUS FATHER. Neither DH OR MYSELF had to "consciously decide" not to hurt these precious children as we were hurt. It simply goes without saying that this WOULD NEVER OCCUR UNDER OUR ROOF. My G-d, it astounds me how much pain we feel when the boys get hurt EVEN by OTHERS! (-e.g. 2nd grade...a kid at school made a cruel remark and we were told of such by the boys. To see the boys' tears fall while they recounted the story? HEARTBREAKING!!) 

Enough said and I know it's off topic so I'm sorry but I just cannot see NOT "AUTOMATICALLY" BREAKING THAT CYCLE...I chalk not doing so up to mental illness, as sane individuals do not repeat what was horrific for them to bear onto the bodies and minds of their beloved children.
Thanks...B2H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Its the fact that people can break the cycle that makes me have no patience with anyone who uses the excuse that they were abused as a reason for them to bully and abuse
> When you look at how caring & kind he is to his horses you have to wonder about the 'certain trainers' who are banging on about the cruelty of using bits - Buck uses bits on his horses and its hard to imagine that he would do that if he thought he was inflicting so much pain on them


Agreed!

You must've been posting just as I was, and it's interesting to me that, not having read your post until after mine was done, we were each making very similar points... ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Abuse*

Well you put it a lot better than me - not enough coffee yet this morning!!!
My husband & I both have/had fathers with alcohol problems - not bad men at all and they both worked hard and held down good jobs and we didn't have abusive childhoods yet that drinking still had a huge impact on our family lives. I wouldn't describe us a non-drinkers but on a scale of 1 to 10 we barely scrape in at the bottom level as I think that our own childhood memories made us determined not to give our children the same experiences of a drunken parent making a fool of themselves or being incapacitated.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Well you put it a lot better than me - not enough coffee yet this morning!!!
> My husband & I both have/had fathers with alcohol problems - not bad men at all and they both worked hard and held down good jobs and we didn't have abusive childhoods yet that drinking still had a huge impact on our family lives. I wouldn't describe us a non-drinkers but on a scale of 1 to 10 we barely scrape in at the bottom level as I think that our own childhood memories made us determined not to give our children the same experiences of a drunken parent making a fool of themselves or being incapacitated.


I remember a quote in the movie that it was said that people who are good doing this type of training are like 'lost souls'. This really stood out to me. I am wondering if people who were abused have a certain sensitive understanding? Maybe some just choose not to look at it that way since some that were abused go the opposite direction

I was not physically abused, but I was emotionally. From a family of drug addicts and alcohalism. My father high and ever around. My mother left the state when I was a toddler and I was rarely with her. It was only me...no siblings. So, I just took care of myself. I never felt odd or that it was wrong. Just did what I had to do. Didn't have parents offering me things, taking me places, doing things for me, going to school functions etc. So, it was just me, making my own happiness and way through life. Drugs were all around me, but I always felt like there was someone/something keeping me from going that direction.

I was emancipated at 16. It was my psychotherapist who told me what it was and actually drove me to court. I have become a very independent, quiet adult, like I was as a child. Just keep to myself. I would say I am not the most social person. I don't want to be like that, just simply don't know what to say. So, I think I have become a good listener. I think this is what is useful in horse training....just being quiet and listening. There was another phrase I picked up along the way...maybe 'Horse Whisperer' movie?....There is a big difference between boring and being still. Just because you are quiet and still doesn't mean you are not doing anything.

I love Buck. He is no frills and honest, from what I've seen. I can relate to his way. It seems natural to me. I wasn't around horses until several years ago and I'm in my 40's. I find training my horses a luxery.....a gift given from them to allow me to do this. While others are loud and frustrated....I am simple and quiet. My horses seem to respect me as much as I do them. It is beautiful.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I remember a quote in the movie that it was said that people who are good doing this type of training are like 'lost souls'. This really stood out to me. I am wondering if people who were abused have a certain sensitive understanding? Maybe some just choose not to look at it that way since some that were abused go the opposite direction
> 
> I was not physically abused, but I was emotionally. From a family of drug addicts and alcohalism. My father high and ever around. My mother left the state when I was a toddler and I was rarely with her. It was only me...no siblings. So, I just took care of myself. I never felt odd or that it was wrong. Just did what I had to do. Didn't have parents offering me things, taking me places, doing things for me, going to school functions etc. So, it was just me, making my own happiness and way through life. Drugs were all around me, but I always felt like there was someone/something keeping me from going that direction.
> 
> ...


First, I am quite sad about you having had the "childhood" which you did. DH and I ALWAYS feel a kinship towards others who have had it tougher than others. We agree it creates an adult with a certain depth and understanding of the world/people around them which others seem to often lack.

Second, I loved what you wrote about horse training, listening and honesty, no frills, and respect. Since HF has yet to provide us with a "love" button, I felt the need to thusly post that I "love" what you wrote. :0)

Thanks so much for your comments! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Abuse is unfortunately a generational thing. When you think about it, doesn't it make you wonder how Buck's father was treated as a child that he turned out the way he did. The strong ones break the cycle.


Not as a child, maybe.

In Buck's book, he notes that his father was a POW in a German prison camp in World War II for over a year and in the next sentence points out that as a power lineman in Alaska, his father took a big jolt of electricity and was in the hospital for six months afterward. After Ace Brannaman did get home from the hospital, he suffered from "horrible headaches ... (that) seemed to torture him for the rest of his life" (_The Faraway Horses_, p. 24).

Some post-traumatic stress disorder, some undiagnosed brain damage, too much alcohol ... and there you have it, unfortunately.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I remember a quote in the movie that it was said that people who are good doing this type of training are like 'lost souls'. This really stood out to me. I am wondering if people who were abused have a certain sensitive understanding? Maybe some just choose not to look at it that way since some that were abused go the opposite direction
> 
> I was not physically abused, but I was emotionally. From a family of drug addicts and alcohalism. My father high and ever around. My mother left the state when I was a toddler and I was rarely with her. It was only me...no siblings. So, I just took care of myself. I never felt odd or that it was wrong. Just did what I had to do. Didn't have parents offering me things, taking me places, doing things for me, going to school functions etc. So, it was just me, making my own happiness and way through life. Drugs were all around me, but I always felt like there was someone/something keeping me from going that direction.
> 
> ...


Sorry...just read the typos.....meant to say that my father was high and never around. I also wanted to say that I am not he most social person...and it's not that I don't want to be like that, just that I often just am not good with words. I have often felt like a 'lost soul' in life. But even with that, I am a very happy person and feel I have accomplished much in life. I never blame my childhood. It is what made me who I am today. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> Not as a child, maybe.
> 
> In Buck's book, he notes that his father was a POW in a German prison camp in World War II for over a year and in the next sentence points out that as a power lineman in Alaska, his father took a big jolt of electricity and was in the hospital for six months afterward. After Ace Brannaman did get home from the hospital, he suffered from "horrible headaches ... (that) seemed to torture him for the rest of his life" (_The Faraway Horses_, p. 24).
> 
> Some post-traumatic stress disorder, some undiagnosed brain damage, too much alcohol ... and there you have it, unfortunately.


You are absolutely correct. In fact, psychologically-speaking; one of the worst "set-ups" for mental illness, (possibly causing one to horrifically abuse one's child/children) are two things:

1) PTSD 
& 
2) Traumatic Brain Injury (or, "TBI"). 

Being a P.O.W. IS UNDOUBTEDLY one of THE MOST UNIMAGINABLE forms of "trauma" one can experience.

Add to that a jolt of electric current-likely injuring one's brain to some degree,and you are handed a recipe for future disaster.

Awfully sad..."sad" actually does not cut it, terminology-wise, but you get my drift, no doubt! :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone else pre-order the 7-clinics dvd's?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am going to ask for them for Christmas. I hope they are good.


----------

